
Language Shapes Thoughts–and Storm Preparations – WSJ - abetaha
http://www.wsj.com/articles/language-shapes-thoughtsand-storm-preparations-1429716713
======
abetaha
Interesting article about how object gender in different languages affects how
people perceive and describe them.

